# Trivia! Capable of over 100mpg-Automatic-81g/km-5 seats ?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Have we taken a backward step?

This car was Available in 2001!

Apart from DPF, where have we gone?

*Available to EUIV
*Some fetch more than they did when new
*It was only available in LHD
*They were sold in the UK, only in manual form, bigger engines, bit thirstier
*Was the sold as the Bees Knees when it was launched
*Yet the UK Dealers now Shun them
*Standard ESP
*Enough Airbags to enable it to float
*Available all singing, even with built in Sat Nav and even TV Function

What car am I talking about?

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like the Toyota ECO Spirit, but it was 104 mpg, and only had 4 seats,


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Even the original Honda Insight couldn't match that in 2001, and that was only a two seater. But I'm guessing it was Japanese anyway?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trivia*

No keep going.

I did put it in motorhome towing. But it has been moved.

TM


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

A2 3L?

Even better without the DPF.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Correct*



aircool said:


> A2 3L?
> 
> Even better without the DPF.


CORRECT!

I did not expect that so quick.

Mrs TM has the 1.4TDi and as much as sometimes I would like to replace it. I look at it and think... what with?

Theres is nothing available, even in steel that comes close.

The A1 and Polo are too small and do less MPG
Anything that size is too uncomfortable.

But ours is a 4 seat version and just occasionally, we need 5.

So I might look to see if we can get the seats retrofitted to a 5.

TM


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Correct*



teemyob said:


> aircool said:
> 
> 
> > A2 3L?
> ...


Lol first thing that came to mind.

I know what you mean with taking a step back, aluminium was definitely a step forward. The main stumbling block is all of the extra ancillaries on diesels to keep them even more 'cleaner' i.e. DPF/EGR.

It looks modern as it is so as long as it works I wouldn't replace it.

Have noticed that not many recent efficient cars are really not that efficient.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

We had an '02 A2 TDI from six months old to 2009, which was mainly driven by Mrs D.

Replaced it with a Polo Bluemotion (very last of the previous model), which is actually much more economical.

The downside of the Audi was that it was very fragile - we had both front springs break on separate occasions, the seat folding mechanism was a nightmare and the open sky sun roof leaked and took many, many hours to track down the leak and fix. When we sold it, the seat mechanism was not working again (having been mended three times previously) and you couldn't fold the rear seat.

We ran it for the first five years on the 17 inch wheels with 40 profile tyres, looked great but a bit like a skateboard. Finally replaced the wheels with 16 inch ones, which was a great improvement in ride comfort.

My wife still misses it...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*running A2's*



trevd01 said:


> We had an '02 A2 TDI from six months old to 2009, which was mainly driven by Mrs D.
> 
> Replaced it with a Polo Bluemotion (very last of the previous model), which is actually much more economical.
> 
> ...


We have had very little trouble with it really. Not bad considering it is a VW Engine & Gearbox!.

Front Anti Roll Bar broke (common failure)
Indicator relay failed. Audi wanted close on £300 to replace. Took me 2 hours and cost £47
Boot electric lock has failed.

Other than that, trouble free.

I to took the ridiculous 17" Alloys off as the ride is very harsh with Sport TDi's.

Replaced them with Some 15" A3 Pepper Pots from Ebay £57 for a brand new set. Has got 195/55/15 Firestone Winters on. But changing to 185/60/15 Goodyear ultragrip 8's that should improve the ride more.

It has never returned less than 55mpg mainly on short town trips. But the engine Never gets warm (neither does the interior) in Winter.

TM


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

... oh yes, I'd forgotten about the broken anti roll bar, which we had, too.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*A2*

Well our Audi A2 was £20,750 new. We bought it about 9 months old for £10,500.

Those first 9 months equate to depreciation of just under £1,140 a month.

I think for the 8 years we have had it, it is currently running around £40 a month.

I have just configured a Polo Bluemotion in as near a Spec as the Audi and it comes out at £20,000. So I don't think it will be a new one!.

TM


----------

